# Hoyt Powermax for 3d



## On_Target (Aug 21, 2009)

Unfortunately you're sorting of asking a complicated question, because it comes down to preference. Most guy are shooting the bows you're seeing because they inherently value the more stable platform of a bow that is 35 a-t-a or more, now there are also many of those guys who picked their favorite brand and just bought the most expensive rig just because. If you feel confident with the Hoyt and it's the bow you're committed to shooting and shooting well, then by all means trick it out to your heart's desire. 

If it were me though and I was a newer shooter wanting to get serious, I'd spend my "trick money" on a used "higher end" bow from the classified on here and trick that out instead. My way of looking at it, if you're going to want to eventually upgrade your rig, why spend money tricking out a bow you know you may likely get rid of once you're better?

Really comes down to what you want. I've seen enough guys on the course with "low end" and "old" bows who out shoot most guys to know that it comes down to shooter skill and their ability to be comfortable and confident in their equipment.

So if the Hoyt is what you're confident shooting and shoot well, then keep on shooting sir!


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I would recommend you stay in Men's bowhunter until you can win it. With only one month, you should be working on your form. Have you thought about getting professional lessons? Can you shoot 3 or 4 bare shafts at 20 yards and make them touch? When you can do that, you will win Men's bowhunter and be ready to move up with a fancy bow. Try it and post some pics!


----------



## Bryandb82 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't think it's a waste to buy better equipment. You can always move it to a new bow down the road.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

The powermax will be just fine. I shoot a Bear Marshal, and I am shooting pretty well in my opinion. I have been at it for 5 months is all. Our indoor shoots, they separate each class in to flights. In the bowhunter freestyle class, I started out in the "C" flight back in December. Since then I have upgraded everything except the bow, and I am now shooting the "A" flight. Even flirting with the 300 on the NFAA target face. My shooting has improved, but upgrading the bolt-on stuff has helped a bunch also. My mental game is the only thing keeping from that 300. (biggest mental improvement came when I stopped watching the shooting around me, and only worried about where I was shooting)

When I do feel that a new bow may be my next step, I have the bolt on stuff in place for the bowhunter class. Don't be shy about upgrading the bolt on stuff. It made big differences for me, and it will be ready for the next bow.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks guys. I have tricked my rig up a bit. Seems more stable. Shooting sub 190 (asa) but getting better. K45-K60 I am consistent around 186. Here are some picks of the bow and a pic of me shooting. Got suggestions or concerns about form please hammer away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

There is nothing wrong using a Powermax for comp shooting if you feel confident with it, the game is more mental and if you are confident in your shot then you are a step ahead, skill will improve with time and focus on your form, like somebody mentioned above don't focus on the people shooting around you and their equipment, that's when you start letting it get in your head and feel your equipment needs upgraded, and like somebody else already said once you feel like taking the leap to a more expensive target rig you've already got the bolt on parts to put on it, I started with a Powermax as well and only bought a target bow because a friend dry fired it and I was without a bow for a month waiting on it to get restrung, and decided I wanted a second bow jinxase something happened in the future, and at that time I decided to make my Powermax a dedicated hunting bow, but prior to that it was my everything bow, Archery is a fun addicting sport and can get costly very easy and quick , here's a couple pics of mine....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

rcam77, this is funny but your Powermax is the one I was looking at when I decided colors. Did a google search and your picks you just posted came up. Did you buy or paint those pockets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

I painted them while it was tore down waiting on the new strings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

a month for new strings, wow.


----------

